# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Από το Pirate Bay στο Στρασβούργο

## ice

Έδρα στην Ευρωβουλή φαίνεται ότι εξασφαλίζουν οι Σουηδοί πειρατές του Διαδικτύου

Το σουηδικό Κόμμα Πειρατών, το οποίο αξιώνει τη νομιμοποίηση της ανταλλαγής μουσικής και ταινιών και την αυστηρότερη περιφρούρηση της ιδιωτικής ζωής στο Διαδίκτυο, για πρώτη φορά εξασφάλισε μία ή δύο έδρες στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, δείχνουν την Κυριακή τα exit poll των ευρωεκλογών.

Οι Πειρατές πέτυχαν εντυπωσιακή νίκη, δεδομένου ότι είχαν κερδίσει μόλις το 0,6% των ψήφων στις γενικές εκλογές του 2006, οι οποίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν οκτώ μήνες μετά την ίδρυση του κόμματος.

Οι δημοσκοπήσεις για τις ευρωεκλογές έδιναν στο Κόμμα Πειρατών το 5,5 έως 7,9 τοις εκατό των ψήφων. Τα επίσημα, τελικά αποτελέσματα δεν έχουν ακόμα ανακοινωθεί το βράδυ της Κυριακής.

Η απήχηση του ανορδόδοξου πολιτικού κινήματος φαίνεται ότι εκτινάχθηκε τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες, έπειτα από τις ποινές φυλάκισης που επέβαλε η σουηδική Δικαιοσύνη σε τέσσερις ιδρυτές του Pirate Bay, ενός από τους δημοφιλέστερους δικτυακούς τόπους για την ανταλλαγή αρχείων κάθε είδους.

«Όταν η ετυμηγορία [του δικαστηρίου] ανακοινώθηκε στις 11 το πρωί [της 17ης Απριλίου) είχαμε 14.711 μέλη. Σε διάστημα μιας εβδομάδας τριπλασιαστήκαμε σε μέγεθος και γίναμε το τρίτο κόμμα της Σουηδίας όσον αφορά τους απόλυτους αριθμούς» δήλωσε στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο ο 37χρονος ιδρυτής του κόμματος Ρικ Φαλκβίνκε.

Την εκτίναξη της δημοτικότητας των Πειρατών σχολίασε ο Ουλφ Μπγιέρελντ, πολιτικός επιστήμονας του Πανεπιστημίου του Γκέτεμποργκ: «Το Κόμμα Πειρατών εκμεταλλεύεται μια νέα διχοτόμηση στη σουηδική πολιτική, μια διχοτόμηση που αφορά τις πολιτικές ελευθερίες, το ποιος έχει δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει για τη γνώση -δεν πρόκειται για διχοτόμηση ανάμεσα στην Αριστερά και τη Δεξιά».

«Τα παραδοσιακά πολιτικά κόμματα κοιμούνταν, υποτιμούσαν την πολιτική δυναμική αυτών των θεμάτων» εκτίμησε.

Το Κόμμα Πειρατών, με αδελφά κόμματα σε 20 χώρες, κατάβηκε στις Ευρωεκλογές και στην Πολωνία και τη Γερμανία.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## socrates

Εντυπωσιακό! Από τα πλέον παράδοξα του πολιτικού συστήματος!
Δράση και αντίδραση;

----------


## StarGazer

Για την ιστορία το κόμμα των πειρατών της Σουηδίας έχει μπει στην Ευρωβουλή με 7.1% δηλαδή 18 έδρες...
[σχετικό θέμα: http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-560.html ]

----------


## JB172

> Για την ιστορία το κόμμα των πειρατών της Σουηδίας έχει μπει στην Ευρωβουλή με 7.1% δηλαδή 18 έδρες...
> [σχετικό θέμα: http://www.wna.gr/forum/thread-560.html ]


Όχι 18 έδρες.
1 έδρα κέρδισε http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_Party
2 με προϋποθέσεις.



> The Pirate Party got 7.1% in the 2009 European Parliament elections, which will result in one seat in the European parliament, two if the Lisbon Treaty goes into effect.

----------


## papashark

> Εντυπωσιακό! Από τα πλέον παράδοξα του πολιτικού συστήματος!
> Δράση και αντίδραση;


Εδώ βγήκαν οι οικολόγοι πράσινοι στην Ελλάδα στην Ευροβουλή, γιατί απλά ο κόσμος δεν ήξερε ποιοί ήταν όταν τους ψήφισε...

Εχεις να δεις κοψοχέριδες....

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Εντυπωσιακό! Από τα πλέον παράδοξα του πολιτικού συστήματος!
> Δράση και αντίδραση;
> 
> 
> Εδώ βγήκαν οι οικολόγοι πράσινοι στην Ελλάδα στην Ευροβουλή, γιατί απλά ο κόσμος δεν ήξερε ποιοί ήταν όταν τους ψήφισε...
> 
> Εχεις να δεις κοψοχέριδες....


Όποιος ψάχνει .......!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XOXiGQC3mE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nQB5Qzb3tQ

----------


## nvak

Το ότι άλλαξε η δημογραφική σύνθεση της Θεσσαλονίκης και αρκετών περιοχών της Μακεδονίας μετά την ανταλλαγή πληθυσμών, δεν είναι ούτε καινούργιο ούτε ψέμα.
Το ότι υπέφεραν όσοι ξεσπιτώθηκαν, είτε ήταν Έλληνες ή αλλοεθνείς, δεν είναι ψέμα. 
Το ότι κάποιοι νοσταλγούν τις χαμένες πατρίδες τους είναι επίσης αλήθεια. 
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που τελικά συρικνώθηκαν απο αυτή την ιστορία. Πού είναι οι ελληνικές περιοχές του 1800 ?

Το να προσπαθούμε να το σβήσουμε απο την ιστορία είναι ανόητο.
Το λογικό είναι να στήσουμε γέφυρες φιλίας και κατανόησης.
Δεν κινδυνεύουμε απο εκεί σήμερα, από αλλού κινδυνεύουμε.

----------


## racer

Εγώ πάντως γουστάρω πολύ που πήρανε 1-2 έδρες. Είναι αντίδραση τις "γενιάς μου" στον παρωπιδισμο των πρεσβυτέρων. Το να έχεις πολιτικούς που δεν μπορούνε καλά καλά να χρησιμοποιήσουνε email το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο εν έτη 2009. Ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει εκεί η ιστορία.

----------


## yorgos

αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει στο σκάϊ , "Φάκελοι" με θέμα τους πράσινους  :: 

Εσύ Ηλία μπορείς να το δεις online από το σάιτ του σκάϊ  ::

----------


## racer

Και για οποιον ψήνεται να φάει ένα χαστούκι από την πραγματικότητα, αφιερώστε 10-20 λεπτάκια σε αυτό το site:

http://www.euprofiler.eu/

Απαντήστε τις ερωτήσεις και δέστε μετά που είναι οι απόψεις σας με βάση όλα τα ελληνικά euro-κόμματα καθώς και με βάση όλα τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα τις ευρώπης.

PS: προειδοποίηση προτού είναι αργά: μην φτάσουμε να έχουμε πολιτικές αντιπαράθεσης στο AWMN e ::

----------


## racer

> αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει στο σκάϊ , "Φάκελοι" με θέμα τους πράσινους 
> 
> Εσύ Ηλία μπορείς να το δεις online από το σάιτ του σκάϊ



ναι το ξέρω αλλα δεν τα βάζει όλα και συνήθως τα βάζει πολλές μέρες μετά ::

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ πάντως γουστάρω πολύ που πήρανε 1-2 έδρες. Είναι αντίδραση τις "γενιάς μου" στον παρωπιδισμο των πρεσβυτέρων. Το να έχεις πολιτικούς που δεν μπορούνε καλά καλά να χρησιμοποιήσουνε email το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο εν έτη 2009. Ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει εκεί η ιστορία.


Ε, ας ψήφιζες το Γιωργάκη που έχει και Mobile Internet στο ποδήλατο....

Ρε συ Ηλία, δεν μιλάμε για οικολόγους, για αριστεριστές μιλάμε, που έκαναν take over ένα κόμμα και από σπόντα βγήκαν στην ευρωβουλή. Τράβα στο site τους να δεις ποιοι είναι σήμερα οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι, και τράβα να δεις δηλώσεις του Βυθούλκα γιατί έφυγε.

Εγώ τώρα βλέπω τον Καφετζόπουλο στο Mega να μιλάει για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που θα υπερασπιστούν (στην Ελλάδα, γιατί για τους έλληνες εντός και εκτός ελλάδας στα @@ τους μας έχουν), και ότι τοποθετούν τον εαυτό τους στην άκρα αριστερά....




> Το ότι άλλαξε η δημογραφική σύνθεση της Θεσσαλονίκης και αρκετών περιοχών της Μακεδονίας μετά την ανταλλαγή πληθυσμών, δεν είναι ούτε καινούργιο ούτε ψέμα.
> Το ότι υπέφεραν όσοι ξεσπιτώθηκαν, είτε ήταν Έλληνες ή αλλοεθνείς, δεν είναι ψέμα.
> Το ότι κάποιοι νοσταλγούν τις χαμένες πατρίδες τους είναι επίσης αλήθεια.
> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που τελικά συρικνώθηκαν απο αυτή την ιστορία. Πού είναι οι ελληνικές περιοχές του 1800 ?
> 
> Το να προσπαθούμε να το σβήσουμε απο την ιστορία είναι ανόητο.
> Το λογικό είναι να στήσουμε γέφυρες φιλίας και κατανόησης.
> Δεν κινδυνεύουμε απο εκεί σήμερα, από αλλού κινδυνεύουμε.


Εχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά αυτό που λες Νίκο, από το να ζητάς εδάφη που ουδέποτε ήταν δικά σου, και να κλέβεις την Ιστορία των γειτόνων σου.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι σκοπιανοί ουδέποτε ήταν Μακεδόνες, εκτός αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν αρχαιοελληνικό όρο για σλαβόφωνους πληθυσμούς που μετοίκησαν πολύ αργότερα στην περιοχή.

Επιπλέον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η όλη ιστορία ξεκίνησε όταν θέλησε ο Τίτο με την ΕΣΣΔ, να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση τα κομμουνιστικά κράτη στο Αιγαίο, ξαφνικά άλλαξαν όνομα από Βαρδασκία (ή πως την έλεγαν) από την λεκάνη του ποταμού Βαρδάσκα (Βαρδάρης επί τον Θεσσαλονικότερον) σε Μακεδονία.

Να σκεφτείς ότι η κλασσική βρισιά για την βόρεια Ελλάδα δεν είναι Σκοπιανός, αλλά Βούλγαρος ! Καθότι με εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα (και οι σφαγές παλαιότερα).

Με βάση τα πολύ απλά παραπάνω, τα οποία είναι γνωστά σε όλους όσους έχουν βασικές γνώσεις ιστορίας (εκτός αν θες να είσαι από αυτούς που λέγανε ότι ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος μίλαγε σλάβικα, και απλά γράφανε τις επιγραφές τους στα ελληνικά για τους Έλληνες τουρίστες που έκαναν διακοπές στην Χαλκιδική), θα καταλάβεις την απάτη της Ιστορίας, και πόσο μακροχρόνια είναι εις βάρος μας (καθότι το Αμερικανικό ρητό εδώ και χρόνια είναι "διαίρει και βασίλευε").

Αυτήν την ιστορική απάτη υποστηρίζουν οι ακροαριστεροί (κατά δήλωση τους) "πράσινοι οικολόγοι"....

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Εγώ πάντως γουστάρω πολύ που πήρανε 1-2 έδρες. Είναι αντίδραση τις "γενιάς μου" στον παρωπιδισμο των πρεσβυτέρων. Το να έχεις πολιτικούς που δεν μπορούνε καλά καλά να χρησιμοποιήσουνε email το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο εν έτη 2009. Ελπίζω να μην σταματήσει εκεί η ιστορία.
> 
> 
> Ε, ας ψήφιζες το Γιωργάκη που έχει και Mobile Internet στο ποδήλατο....
> 
> Ρε συ Ηλία, δεν μιλάμε για οικολόγους, για αριστεριστές μιλάμε, που έκαναν take over ένα κόμμα και από σπόντα βγήκαν στην ευρωβουλή. Τράβα στο site τους να δεις ποιοι είναι σήμερα οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι, και τράβα να δεις δηλώσεις του Βυθούλκα γιατί έφυγε.


Ο Ηλίας μιλάει μάλλον επί του θέματος (Piratpartiet), εσύ μιλάς για τους οικολόγους που σε τσούζει μάλλον  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ο Ηλίας μιλάει μάλλον επί του θέματος (Piratpartiet), εσύ μιλάς για τους οικολόγους που σε τσούζει μάλλον


Mόνο λίγο ?  ::  

Εδώ θα βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας !

----------


## racer

ναι για το pirate party έλεγα ::

----------


## nvak

> Να σκεφτείς ότι η κλασσική βρισιά για την βόρεια Ελλάδα δεν είναι Σκοπιανός, αλλά Βούλγαρος ! Καθότι με εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα (και οι σφαγές παλαιότερα).


Σκοπιανοί και Βούλγαροι δεν έχει διαφορά Πάνο. Είναι σαν να λέμε Αγρινιώτης - Ζακυνθινός ! 

Η πρώτη ανταλλαγή πληθυσμών έγινε με βάση το θρήσκευμα. 
Η δεύτερη έγινε αρκετά αργότερα με βάση την γλώσσα, (υπήρχαν και οι επεκτατικές βλέψεις των Βουλγάρων).
Ουσιαστικά τους εκτόπισαν οι δικοί μας Ποντιακοί πληθυσμοί. 

Μακάρι να μην χάναμε τόσες πατρίδες, ώστε να ήταν και αυτοί ευτυχισμένοι και να συνέχιζαν να ζούσαν στην Αρχαία Μακεδονία.
Το να αφήναμε τους Πόντιους στο λεπίδι των Εθνικιστών Τούρκων για να μην ενοχληθούν οι Βουλγαρικοί πληθυσμοί της Μακεδονίας, 
ήταν μία πολυτέλεια που σίγουρα δεν την είχαμε.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι σήμερα δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο για να πλακωνόμαστε. 
Ας νοσταλγούν αυτοί την Θεσσαλονίκη που είχαν, όπως εμείς την Σμύρνη την Καπαδοκία την Τραπεζούντα την Αλεξάνδρεια την Οδησό και τελειωμό δυστυχώς δεν έχει...

----------


## kolakoka

1 τετοιο κομμα στην Ελλινικη πραγματικοτητα θα ειχε λογο υπαρξης?

----------

